# tall cabinet doors



## toddrf (Mar 4, 2012)

Finally getting around to building upper cabinets for the kitchen. Ceiling is 8' and SWMBO doesn't want to be dusting the tops of cabinets, so the plan is for them to go up to the ceiling with a crown molding to finish. So, the cabinets are going to be roughly 42". I'm a bit concerned about keeping the doors flat. I'm planning a flat panel door. The door frames will be maple. The panels will be a mix of ply and decorative glass. I've built shop cabinets roughly this size with poplar door frames, and they worked out pretty well, but I'll be a bit more demanding of myself with these for the kitchen. Any tips on keeping these panel doors flat?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

One thing you might consider is to make the cabinets 39-40 inches tall. That will give you some wiggle room just in case the ceiling isn't flat...and it probably won't be. Make your top rail about 3 inches wide so you will have something to nail the crown moulding to. That would also shorten the doors a tad.

I see where dome guys rip up their stock and let it sit and acclimate for awhile. I am short on patience, so it has to acclimate fast! 
Good luck


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only thing you can do is pick through your lumber and pick the straightest wood for your stiles. It's always a gamble whether the stiles will remain straight. If you have some that are a little crooked use those for the hinge side.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Maple is quite a stable timber I'm sure if you selected as near to quarter-sawn as you could find it would be okay. I'm not sure if I've misunderstood the post because I've seen talk about the ceiling not being straight and then straight grained wood. 

I always find tight grained timber to distort a lot less rather than straight grained timber.

I doubt you'll have any issues though...


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

This issue reminds me of the problem with large gates sagging, which is usually fixed with diagonal supports along the back. Im sure you could find a way to do it and still not have them visible through your decorative glass.


----------



## OldKranky (Aug 22, 2014)

Charles Neil has a video that may help you... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0FngEwhamQ


----------



## Bmezz (Jun 16, 2014)

Will the cabinets be frame or frameless ( what you Yankees like to call Euro style)?


----------

